# Old Cave Tawny Port



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Chateau Reynella Old Cave Tawny Port*

For about a $20 you will receive a bottle with a deep reddish hue, much like raspberry, a spicey fruity aroma and slightly sweet & almond on the taste. I was blown away by this port. I received it for a Christmas present and it suffered an early death.

More and more I'm loving the Australian ports. Buy it! And if I'm wrong you may force me to finish the bottle.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the yalumba tawny so I may have to try this. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm just getting into Tawnys, so I'll keep an eye out thanks


----------

